# Sub section for Audio Upgrades



## BriMay (Mar 1, 2010)

hi 
my first post.
i have been looking through the forum looking for advice with regards to changing the audio system in my Mk1 TT roadster, it is currently fitted with the original concert head unit & 6 disk changer & is a Bose system.
there seems to be a lot of posts throughout the forum regarding this topic.
i think it would be good if all these posts could be relocated into a new sub section to allow the information that is undoubtedly already in the forum to be easily located.

is this possible?

BriMay


----------

